# Harrison Fjord



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

OH MY GOSH! SO CUTE!

Love the name as well, Harrison Fjord, adorable! 

I trained a Fjord at the barn I used to be at, I taught him to jump as well, it was great. He was such a character. He is now a fabulous Pony Club mount and doing wonderful!

Great pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

omg hes so cute and I love the name!!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

He's gorgeous and I adore his name!! YAY!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Adorable! So you finally got your dream horse?


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Love that name!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

OMG so cute! One of my favorite breeds! ^^

I'm from AZ too!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Love, love, love him! And that's the best name ever!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

AnnaLover, yup!  He's such a character, too  And he whinnies everytime he sees me  Hope to get some driving photos soon. He rides and drives, but his breeder hasn't driven him (he had an owner who broke him to drive, then they couldn't keep him I guess and his breeder took him back) so I'm going to have my trainer drive him first to make sure he's good for it first haha


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

So Cute and Fuzzy!!!!


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

He's very cute and I love the name


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

^ Thanks!  I saw that name before and LOVED it, so I had to call him that  His registered name is NR Karl Johan.



kated said:


> So Cute and Fuzzy!!!!


 
SUPER fuzzy and shedding! So tempting to shave him lol!


----------



## MuleWrangler (Dec 15, 2009)

He's ADORABLE, congrats! And best mane EVER!! I would be tempted to trim the blonde parts shorter and let the black be a little longer, to emphasize the difference.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Stunning! I want one of these little wonders!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

CheyAut said:


>


I just want to bury my face in that mane!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

He is super adorable!! I really LOVE his name!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

MuleWrangler said:


> He's ADORABLE, congrats! And best mane EVER!! I would be tempted to trim the blonde parts shorter and let the black be a little longer, to emphasize the difference.


That was one of the first things I did  In the pics of him loose, you can see it's even. But in the riding pics it's a little higher. NOT an easy thing to do, that's for sure! I think I know why it was even when I bought him haha!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

dashygirl said:


> I just want to bury my face in that mane!


It's kinda prickly! LOL


----------

